# reddevil/corvino



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everybody,id like to start off introducing myself.My name is lee,and ive been around pitbulls my whole life. Im about to buy a puppy from norrod, from ironlinekennels,this summer when i get my apartment.Has anybody here kept a dog from the reddevil/corvino line.Its by far my fav line.I have kept a dog from his line,but it was given to me from one of his former customers. My most recent move has forced me to find him another home after 2 years . So yea.
What do u guys think of this bloodline.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

honestly... from what i heard corvino dogs were man biters... thats why they're not used as much nowadays. from what i read.... not saying i know this personally. 

btw im new to this forum too.... i got me a bolio/mayday bitch and a linebred mayday/barracuda male.


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard the same thing also.

My dog never bit anybody,but probaly would of if anybody tried to harm me.He was protective.U gotta love those gamebred dogs.:roll:


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

has anybody else here kept these dogs?


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

alot of your dogs have corvino blood in them somewhere in their peds... no one has no opinion on this blood? guess you never heard of it.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

game_bred said:


> I heard the same thing also.
> 
> My dog never bit anybody,but probaly would of if anybody tried to harm me.He was protective.U gotta love those gamebred dogs.:roll:


corvino dogs where known to be really good guard dogs. i guess thats where the man biting came into play


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

game_bred said:


> Hi everybody,id like to start off introducing myself.My name is lee,and ive been around pitbulls my whole life. Im about to buy a puppy from norrod, from ironlinekennels,this summer when i get my apartment.Has anybody here kept a dog from the reddevil/corvino line.Its by far my fav line.I have kept a dog from his line,but it was given to me from one of his former customers. My most recent move has forced me to find him another home after 2 years . So yea.
> What do u guys think of this bloodline.


I was told that's where my Queen is from, but I havent had any problems. She's an angel!


----------



## fancier (Jan 8, 2008)

chino0503 said:


> honestly... from what i heard corvino dogs were man biters... thats why they're not used as much nowadays. from what i read.... not saying i know this personally.
> 
> btw im new to this forum too.... i got me a bolio/mayday bitch and a linebred mayday/barracuda male.


OHHHHHHH it is just from what you heard and not first hand knowledge...
I guess you never read Ironline Kennels Policy and Guarantee on the website?
Here it is:

>POLICY & GUARANTEE

It has always been our policy to stand behind our dogs. We have always given 100
percent guarantee against congenital faults (demodectic mange, heart murmurs, hip
dysplasia, etc..) ill temperness. We have always tried to achieve 100 percent customer satisfaction
but you can't make everyone happy. A good honest breeder should try to achieve the
highest percent of customer satisfaction as possible. We can only be responsible for
dogs purchased directly from us, by the people who bought them, not dogs sold under
our name. Because of the vast amount of customers, unfortunately, we have lost
track of some of them (moving, etc.) If anyone knows someone who was not satisfied
with their purchase from us, please have them contact us so we can try to correct any
dissatisfaction! All shipping expense is that of the purchaser. Please contact us for
more information about how our guarantee works.<

http://www.ironlinekennels.com/Page_11_NORROx.html

From your post it appears you are just bashing because someone else isn't using the same line of dogs as you.

Or could it be player hating?

Your breeding looks like some Ca Jack bred.

It is a known fact Victor duck I.M. with Mayday into Harley, the Uncle of Ch. Dutchess? And everyone knows I.M. couldn't beg Jack to prove anything from his Babsia infested dogs.

Just goes to show everyone there always a reason for trash talking of other people's dogs...

Man biters, PLEASE. LOL show anywhere anyone else has a open public wrote Policy and Guarantee against this kind of behavoir in their dogs...


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

My friend has some Norrod dog and they are anything but man aggressive. Actually she has been out of state for awhile so I've been looking after them. They are just as friendly and out going as any APBT I've ever been in contact with. None of them are man biters. Maybe some are kind of hyper which is a good thing IMO, love to work. 

I like the Going Light bloodline very well which is heavy Corvino also. 

From time to time a dog might pop up with a bad temperament in any line but that doesn't mean it is a representation of that line as a whole or every strain of that line. All depends on what the breeder bred or culled. I could call certain other lines man biters even though it isn't really true. Just that particular breeder has several from the same line.


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

game_bred said:


> I heard the same thing also.
> 
> My dog never bit anybody,but probaly would of if anybody tried to harm me.He was protective.U gotta love those gamebred dogs.:roll:


Not too sure where you are getting your info on, but HA in "game lines" was not tollerated. All the ones I have met would sooner lick ya to death then put their teeth on ya.


----------

